# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Fjale te urta Islame

## tetovarja87

Shpresoj se nuk do te nencmohet tema...

O njeri! Prej dheut je krijuar dhe nga ai ushqehesh.
 Në të jeton dhe në të do të kthehesh...
O njeri! Beso dhe falëndero Allahun, Krijuesin dhe Furnizuesin tënd!

----------


## tetovarja87

Jetojme te tashmen duke shpresuar te jetojme edhe te ardhmen, por midis ketyre dyjave qendron shpresa per faljen e se shkuares....!

----------


## tetovarja87

"Ne trup ndodhet nje pjese mishi, kur ajo eshte ne gjendje te mire, i tere trupi do te jete mire, ndersa kur ajo prishet, do te prishet gjithe trupi.: Ajo eshte Zemra..!

----------


## tetovarja87

OZoti ime më ndihmo ta them fjalën e vërtetë para të fuqishmëve dhe më ndihmo që të mos e them të pavërtetën për t’i fituar duartrokitjet e të dobëtëve!

----------


## tetovarja87

Kjo botë është shtëpi e punës, kurse bota e pastajme është shtëpi e shpërblimit; e ai që s`punon këtu, do të ndiejë keqardhje atje. (Imam Ahmedi)

----------


## tetovarja87

‎"Mos hidh lot ne shpatullat e askujt... Nese don te perlotesh me mire beje kete ne lutje. Sepse...... ZOTI i numeron lotet tuaja dhe kurre s'te largon prej vetes me zemer te vrare dhe duar te zbrazeta. Kjo eshte e sigurte.

----------


## tetovarja87

O Zoti im, Ti krijove shpirtin tim dhe Ti më bën të vdes. Në dorën Tënde është jeta dhe vdekja ime. Nëse më jep jetë, më mbroj, e nëse më bën të vdes, m'i fal mëkatet



O Zot... Kur unë humbas shpresën, më ndihmo të kujtoj se dashuria jote është më e madhe se zhgënjimi im dhe se planet e tua për jetën time janë më të mira se ëndrrat e mia...!!

----------


## tetovarja87

Leshoj brengat nga truri ,aq sa ke mundesi ,Te mbash merzi sa s'mundesh eshte cmenduri.Ti beson Nje Zot qe nga dora s'te leshon dot,Ashtu si s'te haroj dje ,s'te haron as sot..

----------


## nitti47

Tetovare shum thanje me vlere kto Allahu te shperbleft per punen qe ke bere.

----------

tetovarja87 (08-10-2013)

----------


## tetovarja87

falemdnerit Nitti47

Flutura është një insekt që pëlqehet nga të gjithë. A e dini pse? Sepse ajo është e qetë dhe nuk bezdis askënd. Është elegante dhe u fal kënaqësi të gjithëve, sidomos me ato ngjyrat e saj të ndezura. Ajo luan me erën dhe qëndron mbi gjithçka që është e bukur. E pëlqen paqen, distancohet nga rreziqet dhe nuk lëndon askënd. Një njeri i ngjashëm me fluturën, fiton zemrat e të gjithëve kudo që shkon..

Allahu na shperbleft e na meshirofte te gjitheve

----------


## tetovarja87

Sa here kemi qare kur eshte dasht te qeshim..
Sa here kemi folur kur eshte dasht te heshtim..
Sa here kemi humbur ne ruget e jetes sa here ne ket bote ishim kunder vetes
Ngjyre me u be detet smunden me shkru fjalet Dielli e humb driten pluhur behen malet kur mbi faqe te dheut hije ska me mbet hijen me te bukur 7 vete kan me gjet. 
Sa her ne mes detit valet sjellin vdekjen te lusnim vec Ty qe na e fale jeten
e me urdherin Tend ne kete bote shpetonim kur dilnim ne brigje perseri te haronim
Balli e puth token zemra kerkon falje se jan mbyllur rruget ska me tjeter dalje
zemra mbaka brenda ckas mund te mbajn malet
pena me nuk shkruan nbuz po vdesin fjalet..

----------


## tetovarja87

Jehudit e pyetën një fëmi musliman: Pse ne i djegim të vdekurit tanë ndërsa ju i varrosni të vdekurit tuaj?

Fëmiu heshti për një moment, e pastaj i tha:

A nuk është e natyrshme që thesaret të varrosen ndërsa plehrat të digjen..

----------


## thirsty

me falni

jam ne vendin e gabuar

fajeso moderatorin  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## tetovarja87

“Në qoftë se ju u shmangeni gjynaheve të mëdha, që ju janë ndaluar, Ne do t’jua falim gabimet tuaja të vogla dhe do t’ju shpiem në një vend të nderuar.”

(En-Nisa: 31)

----------


## tetovarja87

O Allah, na bëj të jetojmë modestë dhe të përulur, na bëj që të vdesim modestë dhe të përulur, dhe na ringjall në mesin e njerëzve modestë dhe të përulur!
Amin

----------


## tetovarja87

Prove e besimit te vertete eshte kur nuk ke marr asnjehere ate qe ke deshiruar, dhe perseri nuk heziton te thuash.. "Faleminderit ZOT"

----------


## tetovarja87

"O Allah, Ti je Zoti im, nuk ka te adhuruar tjeter me merite perveq Teje, Ti me ke krijuar dhe une jam robi Yt, do te qendroj besnik ndaj marrveshjes dhe premtimit Tend, sa te kem mundesi, kerkoj mbrojtjen Tende nga e keqja qe kam vepruar, une jam mirenjohes ndaj dhuntive te Tua, i pranoj mekatet e mia, prandaj me fal, sepse mekatet nuk mund t'i fal askush perveq Teje"

----------


## tetovarja87

Sigurohu që veprat tuaja të jenë sikur pema, rrënjët e së cilës janë thellë në tokë, ndërsa degët e saj lart në qiell!

----------


## tetovarja87

Kur Bilalit, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij, iu afrua vdekja dhe e kapën agonitë e saj, shoqja e tij, qante dhe thoshte: Ah, brenga ime! Bilali i tha: Jo, por ah gëzimi im, nesër do t’i takoj të dashurit e mi, Muhamedin me grupin e tij.

(shpesh e them edhe une kete,se kur te vdes do te takoj te dashurit e mi,Zoti na takofte ne Xhenet,Amin)

----------


## tetovarja87

U pajtuan të sapo martuarit në ditët e para të martesës së tyre

që mos t'ia hapin derën asnjë vizitori kushdo që të jetë.

Dhe me të vërtet erdhën familja e burrit, trokitën derën,

e shikuan dhëndëri dhe nusja njëri tjetrin me shikim të vendosur

dhe nuk ia hapën derën.

Nuk shkoi shumë kohë derisa erdhën familja e nuses, trokitën derën,

e shikoi dhëndëri nusen e tij e pa që i rridhinin lotët

kurse ajo duke qar tha:

Pasha Allahun nuk mundem që ti lë prindërit e mi para derës

e mos t'ua hap atyre e ti fus brenda.

Heshti dhëndëri dhe ajo u ngrit dhe ua hapi derën prindërve të saj.

Kaluan vitet dhe i furnizoi Zoti këtë familje me katër djem një pas një,

kurse fëmija i pestë u lindi vajzë.

U gëzua babai tepër shumë për lindjen e vajzës,

saqë në punën e tij të gjithë kolegëve ua pagoi nga një drek,

dhe kolegët u çuditën nga veprimi i tij

dhe e pyetën se pse je gëzuar aq shumë ndryshe nga djemtë e tu!

Buzëqeshi dhe u përgjigj me krenari: kjo është ajo që do të ma hap mu derën.

----------

